# Nicolas Astrinidis (1921-2010)



## Anooj (Dec 5, 2021)

An excellent Romanian-born Greek composer who seems to be completely unknown, with an immediately appealing style. Sadly, there seem to be very few proper recordings of his works, those few being sonically poor-quality live recordings on Youtube. 

Concerto-Rhapsody for violin and orchestra:






Sonata Concertante for piano and cello:






Guitar Concerto:






The final movement of his gargantuan ”Symphony 1821” that celebrates the Greek revolution:






We need proper, good quality recordings of all these and many more of his works.


----------

